# John Flavel on the nature of justifying faith



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 28, 2019)

... That, First, It does not justify in the popish sense, upon the account of its own proper worth and dignity; for then,

_First_, Justification should be of debt, not of grace; contrary to Rom. iii. 23, 24.

_Secondly_, This would frustrate the very scope and end of the death of Christ; for if righteousness come by the law, i.e. by the way of works and desert, then is Christ dead in vain, Gal. ii. 21.

_Thirdly_, Then the way of our justification by faith would be so far from excluding, that it would establish boasting, expressly contrary to the apostle, Rom. iii. 26, 27.

_Fourthly_, Then there should be no defects or imperfections in faith, for a defective or imperfect thing can never be the matter of our justification before God: if it justify upon the account of its own worth and proper dignity, it can have no flaw or imperfection in it, contrary to the common sense of all believers. ...

For more, see John Flavel on the nature of justifying faith.


----------

